# Status Update + Eligibility on TFSA for non-residents



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi all,



> *STATUS UPDATE:* Finally made it into Toronto and have made it through about 3.5 months and so far I have gotten used to the Toronto.
> 
> I managed to get some paid (albiet a 3 month contract) work after doing a 1 month internship doing graphic design for a tech company specialising in VoIP technologies in downtown and I am really happy about that cos I found that on my own without the help of recruitment agencies. I've even gone so far as to do something wacky like getting tattoos done (booked in to getting my 3rd and 4th tatts done this weekend).
> 
> ...


As mentioned I have been in Canada for 3.5 months and while the first month or so the weather was totally nuts, it has finally curtailled to where it is either sunny then randomly rains after being on the TTC for 30-40mins.

But I digress...

I am currently with TD and I have opened another account with Tangerine (aka ING Direct Canada) as I prefer having bank accounts with no account keeping fees (plus my accounts in Australia are all fee free). I then looked into opening a savings account and I see there's a normal savings account and a TFSA. Now, being a non-resident I am not sure if I am eligible to even open a TFSA because I am on a working holiday permit/visa.

Should I just play it safe and get the taxable savings account?

I'm not even sure about the taxation process here


----------

